# RIP Zazu... Sad Story... Meet Max/Burt



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a sad story to tell everyone. To put it bluntly, Zazu is dead. But it wasn't my fault. Here's the story.

Zazu:










I wake up at 3 AM the other morning and I see the silhouettes of my two zebra danios swimming around, but not Zazu's. So I turn the fish tank light on and I see the two danios. No Zazu. It's 3 AM and I'm out of it. I look behind the plants, no Zazu. Behind the filter, nothing. I start to panic a little. Where can a fish go?? So I turn the light on to my room and look on the floor... and there Zazu is all dried up and dead. So I performed a toilet express funeral at 3 AM.

Now, the question arose of how he got out... My tank has a lid. The food flap was closed. I looked in the back of the tank though and there's a hole where the heater's plug runs through. The only logical way is that Zazu jumped out of the hole (I don't know why) and died. That's the only way.

I truly miss Zazu but life moves on. Needless to say I put ceram wrap and tape over the hole in the lid.

Two days ago I went to the pet store and found a new betta... We can't decide if we want to name him Max or Burt. I'm thinking Burt. Burt the fish.











He's very pretty. His fins are all a cool turquoise blue but when you look at him with the light behind him they turn white with dark blue spots. The ends of the fins are white. His body is also a mix of white and blue, I think he'll change colors soon. He's very friendly and has already made a crapload of bubble nests. He likes exploring a lot more than Zazu did.

Check him out when the flash is on...




















I also wanted to get a cory cat and my girlfriend picked out this little girl (although I think it's a guy) that she calls Nala. Nala does a very good job at keeping the rocks clean.




















I'll get more pictures soon, I just had to tell the story of Zazu. I miss Zazu but Max/Burt will soon be loved...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

both of 'em were totally awesome lookin for your average mutt veil tails, they are real cool lookin fish.

I'm sorry and hope Zazu is havin fun in betta heaven, it's your job to keep this one in the tank, since bettas aren't powdered milk.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

The picture of burt right above the cory scared me, it looks like his head is falling off !!! Very beautiful fish, sorry to hear about zazu


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

Lol, I suppose you're right about it falling off. Burt likes to flare a lot when I have my lights out and his gills are more black than red. Guess it looks like his face is broken lol...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Zazu. I think Burt is beautiful!


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

awww! Zazu is soooo cute!! im soo sorry about what happened to him.  I really love his name Zazu, im probably going to name my next fish that


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. It's horrible. I got my betta a new bowl and I have one of our tupperware lids on the top because I've heard so many stories of bettas jumping. You're new betta is beautiful btw.


----------

